# Have you undergone IVF and live in Hertfordshire or Bedfordshire?



## paldrum (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all

Urgently looking for a case study in the Hertfordshire or Bedfordshire area, to take place in positive radio discussion on IVF for a national radio programme.

Any help much appreciated, do call on 07767 473 760

Thanks! P x


----------

